# old school watchdog / colby



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

this is kolby's bloodline i was just wondering if anyone new what kinda traits these two bloodlines have? or if there was any info you could tell me about them. both of this parents were used as hog dogs ..the old man that i got him from has ran pits all his life. kolby's liter came about as an 'oops she's breed' . 2 weeks before he was to take kolby's mom to be fixed she was bred. the old man only sold the pups to people that was in his hunting club he said 'to insure my pups will be treated right' . luckly my father is in the same hunting club as him and new i had been looking for a pup for about 4 months. (i was doing research )when he called me and told me he knew someone who had some pups and if i wanted one i needed to come take my pic. as soon as i saw kolby i new he was the one..his racing stripe b/t the nose just did it for me. *melts* since then i've looked up 'watchdog and colby' on the net but it's pretty vage on what they have. now he is a wonderful pup..he is 7 mths so he is in between growing outta the pup state and still stuck in it. i have noticed over the past month as his 'lil' pecans have started to drop more that he has started becoming very protective over his home. (which is a good thing..that was a main reason for wanting another dog-i'm home alone 5 nites outta 7 with 4 kids all under the age of 8)so having him their makes me and the kids feel very safe. he has never opened a mouth to anyone ..has no problem with us taking food outta his mouth or playing with his mouth, feet, tail, etc. he will totally lay over and submitt to us. i was just wanting to know if anyone has ever owned this bloodline or know's anything about them. i'd just like to know if their are things that i need to look for that could become possible 'aggression' signs or just any info on the back ground of the bloodline i would apperciate. i think it would help me better protect and serve kolby the way he needs to be.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Unless you got papers with him, I'm guessing not since it was an accidental breeding, but ask the old man. If HE knew it was colby/watchdog then he ought to have at least the dams peds. He might even know the sire if it was one of his dogs. But that's the only way to know for sure.

If you got a puppy paper from the old man then just look on the back and send in for his ped... simple as that.

Without a ped he could be anything... and you could call him whatever you want...watchdog, greyline or turkey sandwich:hammer: j/k


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

or goof *laughs* yep he came wif papers and is regs. wif AKC both parents are regs. as well, the father is watchdog and the mother is colby. i was just wondering what the traits were of each. i've met the mom and dad both and both are very nice looking dogs, very loving and sociable. the man told us he's never had any prbs. with his dogs i seen their clean bill of health that was up to date from the vets. he use to breed when he was younger but now only runs them for hunting since he's gotten older he can't take care of actual breeding like is needed. (the man is at lest mid to late 60's) kolby's mom was a lil' over a year old at the time and was new b/c the female he had, passed away (from old age) so he bought another female from a friend of his who runs hogs. but i was just wondering about their traits and kinda where the bloodline came from. will a pedg. sheet give me all that info?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

is he is AKC registered then he is papered as an American Staffordshire Terrier. Since AKC does not recognize American Pit Bull Terrier as a breed. Unlesss you mean UKC then he would be papered as an ABPT.
Try these sites 
American Pit Bull Terrier - Pit Bull - Sporting Dog Online
Colby's American Pit Bull Terriers

The papers won't give you any info on the traits of specific dogs but you can always try and search by the reg name of the dogs and see what comes up.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd like to see the pedigree on the dog would be able to tell you more about the watchdog portion if I knew what dogs he came from.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i'll have to go home and look at the papers tonite..sorry i ment to type ukc..boss was over shoulder so i was trying to type quickly! (shh! not supose to be on here) *giggles*
what would you need to know? just the names of the 'rents?


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Did you guys know that the AKC actually used a Colby (Primo) as their breed standard? Just thought that was a cool bit of history. Watchdog can be traced back to AKC ASTs and the AST can be traced back to Colby dogs. Although today's AST varies to the ADBA version of the APBT because of AKC's limiting breed standards. 

So if your dog is AKC registered, then the Colby goes so far back that there is probably very little Colby blood in there. Hell, just about every APBT has Colby blood somewhere down the line but not enough to even consider them a Colby dog.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Good point MADBOOD. Good point.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Heck there is colby in my Bullies line if you go back far enough.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

type out a 3 or 4 generation ped which should tell you who's who. then you can trace back to see what gene's yours inherited. Colby's is like 110 yrs old so saying colby could be anything. Watchdog's has been around for years too..


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

ok, prb. a stupid question ...but what does that mean? that i shouldn't even consider the colby? just the watchdog? and what is AST? sorry as i said this is my 3rd to own but only second to fully raise. i just wanna find out as much as i can so when i do talk to people i can give them the rite info on who my dog is and what he's about. the other one i fully raised was gator/surreal(sp?) /beadreaux (sp?) so watchdog/colby is new to me. someone had told me at one time that their wasn't a 'colby' it was 'coby' but on the searching i've done just on this site it shows that there is a colby bloodline. same as watchdog..i've heard it called 'old school watchdog' and just 'watchdog' is it the same?
sorry everyone these questions might sound stupid..i just wanna get my p's and q's rite.
i apperciate all the info and inputs.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

AST=American Staffordshire Terrier

It just means look at your ped first. In my opinion to claim your dog is Colby/Watchdog lines they should show up in the first four gens (first seven at the most). If you have pedigree you can create an online one at sitstay.com and let some of the people here look it over


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

sick!! now I might be able to get my ped up. I was gonna do it with a ms excel spreadsheet but that ped generator looks EASY!! thanx Bedlam


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> AST=American Staffordshire Terrier
> 
> It just means look at your ped first. In my opinion to claim your dog is Colby/Watchdog lines they should show up in the first four gens (first seven at the most). If you have pedigree you can create an online one at sitstay.com and let some of the people here look it over


ah..AST..DING DING..*lite bulb come on* so let me make sure i'm understanding ..if his mom is reg. as colby and his mom's mom ..etc.. then that means that he has colby in him or you would actually consider him colby? and same goes for the watchdog?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

NP. I actually like this one better
International Patterdale Breeders Association

It creates an HTML code for you, sitstay doesn't.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

chic4pits said:


> ah..AST..DING DING..*lite bulb come on* so let me make sure i'm understanding ..if his mom is reg. as colby and his mom's mom ..etc.. then that means that he has colby in him or you would actually consider him colby? and same goes for the watchdog?


correct and it'll show you how much of on or the other is in his line..

You'll notice a lot of people claiming their dog is this or that. They might only have one dog of hat bloodline or ,even worse, someone TOLD them it's Razor's Edge or Old Fam. Rednose, but who knows?

And just cause it says the name doesn't necessarily mean anything. The dog makes the ped, not the other way around, IMHO


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

ah..i'm kinda understanding..sorry i'm a natural blonde guys..all this pedi. stuff is a lil' confusing for me..i grew up with livestock..so..when u say you have a brahman bull..it's a brahman ..angus...it's a angus..etc..etc.. the only dogs we owned when i was younger was blk labs and blu heelers..and i know wif those breeds they are what they are..but in those dog breeds you have the higher level of pedis. but it's still a lab or heeler. how is pitbulls dif? just b/c you have so many dif. bloodline? am i just confusing my ownself?


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

It doesn't sound like you are confusing yourself and GnarlyBlue is doing a good job


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

This is Sway's Ped, she is Gotti/RE/Larum

Monster Jojola is the son of Notorious Juan Gotti (on paper) so all the dogs from his line down are Gotti Line.
Razors Edge Biggie and Sir Crush A Lot are obviously RE dogs 
Larums Hercules and Scorchn Sam are Larum lines
These are the dogs from -KNOWN- lines in her first four gens the other are just sort of filler dogs lol

Hence=Gotti/RE/Larum dog


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

pitbullgirl22 said:


> It doesn't sound like you are confusing yourself and GnarlyBlue is doing a good job


my bad sorry:stick:


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry it won't post but have it through barnes spike lee heavy on friend's dog and the dog is excellent at weight pull and a excellent pet. I have one that is loose bred from Watchdog.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

chic4pits said:


> ah..i'm kinda understanding..sorry i'm a natural blonde guys..all this pedi. stuff is a lil' confusing for me..i grew up with livestock..so..when u say you have a brahman bull..it's a brahman ..angus...it's a angus..etc..etc.. the only dogs we owned when i was younger was blk labs and blu heelers..and i know wif those breeds they are what they are..but in those dog breeds you have the higher level of pedis. but it's still a lab or heeler. how is pitbulls dif? just b/c you have so many dif. bloodline? am i just confusing my ownself?


Bloodlines are based on either the breeder's name or kennel or the dog itself. Every breeder owes credit to some other breeder's stock (though ppl take credit for a bloodline that isn't theirs all the time). Pitbulls vary because of registry politics. You have the AKC AST, the ADBA APBT and the UKC APBT...and they all differ because of the breed standards that were set for that particular registry.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

so it mainly depends on ur dogs 'rents and who you have them regs. thru? again, sorry guys if it seems i keep asking the same thangs ..i'm just trying to make sure i get this..as i've said..when i talk to people about kolby i want to not just do it with pride that he's a pit but be able to give them actual real info on who he is and what he does.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

the Registry doesn't have any affect on the bloodline. Its just that registered dogs have a definate TRACEABLE line.

Again when you post your ped it will be a little easier to explain. For example a Colby is a line because his dogs where proven dogs, well breed, and essentially one of the best so they became their own line of dogs, same with Boudreaux, Chinaman, ect ect. The line started with essentially -one- dog that proved itself above the others. so its offspring became 'chinaman lines' and so on and so forth. 
So to say 'My dog is ColbyxChinaman (for example)' it would mean that somewhere in the first four (first seven at the most) there should be several dogs from those lines leading down to your dog.

Make sense? 
(hope I explained that well enough)


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

*lite bulb comes on* ah thank ya, i see now, so it's kinda the same as with livestock it goes by the 'one' 'rent somewhere down the line. kinda like this is the daughters ..daughters daughter of colby..(example)
~as i said, i use to breed and show regs. brahman cattle, and owners are very picky about the bloodline~
but am i headed in the rite direction?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

yeap pretty much the same as livestock.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

ic now..thank yall so much..now at lest i know what i'm looking at and what i'm looking for..thank you all so much!!
*tips her hat*


----------

